# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Nha trang - miền cát trắng

## asia_nt01

NHA TRANG - MIỀN CÁT TRẮNG

Mã Tour: NTCT3N
Số ngày: 3

Ngày 01:NHA TRANG - VINPEARLAND (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn viên Asiatourist đón Quý khách tại sân bay Cam Ranh/ ga Nha Trang. Sau khi dùng bữa sáng và nhận phòng. Xe đưa Quý khách đi thăm chùa Long Sơn, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….quý khách dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 14h30: Xe đưa quý khách ra bến cảng quý khách đi cáp treo ra tham quan khu du lịch Đảo Hòn Ngọc Việt, tham gia chương trình giải trí tại Thế giới giải trí Vinpearl Land. Tham gia tất cả các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như: Quay nhào lộn, đu quay voi. Các trò chơi tĩnh như: tàu lượn, đua xe, khám phá vũ trụ, trượt tuyết, lượt sóng, xe điện đụng. Đặc biệt có phòng chiếu phim không gian 4 chiều mới lạ, tăng thêm hiệu quả nhờ các vòi phun gió, nước để thám hiểm đại dương, các đường hầm bí hiểm hay lâu đài ma quái. Xem chương trình biểu diễn trên sân khấu nhạc nước hiện đại nơi từng diễn ra các sự kiện văn hóa lớn: Hoa Hậu Báo Tiền Phong, Chung kết Tiếng Hát Truyền Hình và đặc biệt chương trình Duyên Dáng Việt Nam. 
19h00: Trở lại bằng cáp treo, xe đón về ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

Ngày 02:KHÁM PHÁ BIỂN ĐẢO (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
8h00: Sau khi quý khách ăn sáng. Xe đưa khách xuống cảng Cầu Đá. Quý khách lên tàu sang Hòn Miễu tham quan Thủy cung Trí Nguyên - nơi nuôi thả khach san nha trang hàng trăm sinh vật biển quý hiếm và đẹp mắt như một bảo tàng sống về biển. Tàu tiếp tục đưa khách đến Hòn Một, Mun…- một trong những khu du lịch được yêu thích nhất tại Nha Trang. Quý khách tự do tắm biển, ngắm san hô bằng tàu đáy kính và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như kéo dù, môtô nước… (chi phí tự túc). 
11h30: Tàu đưa Quý khách đến Hòn Tre - một đảo hoang được xây dựng thành một khu du lịch khá thơ mộng với bãi biển trong xanh. Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng Con Sẻ Tre trên đảo. quý khách nghi ngơi và tắm biển 
Tàu đưa Quý khách về lại đất liền. nghỉ ngơi
Sau khi dùng cơm tối. quý khách tự do tham quan phố biển về đêm

Ngày 03:YANG BAY - KHÁM PHÁ TIỀM ẨN (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
8h30: Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan KDL Yang Bay 
9h30: xe đến Yang Bay. Quý khách chuyển sang di chuyển bằng xe điện bắt đầu tham quan công viên Du Lịch Yang Bay. Tới điểm tập kết tại thác-Yang Bay, HDV sẽ đưa quý khách tham quan thác Yang Bay và thác Yang Khang. Tại đây quý khách thưởng thức “Tiếng đá Yang bay”, một loại đàn đá độc đáo của người dân tộc Răglay. Sau đó quý khách tắm suối và nghỉ ngơi tại bờ suối.
12h30: Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hang Yang Bay.
13h15: Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình tour nha trang biểu diễn đàn đá và các nhạc cụ dân tộc. Sau đó quý khách đi xe điện tham quan vườn lan, khu nuôi bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và khu trò chơi dân gian. Quý khách sẽ bất ngờ với những khả năng của những chú heo khi chúng biểu diễn những màn đua ngoạn mục tại trường đua heo Yang Bay. Tiếp tục tham gia trò chơi bắn nỏ và ném lao để săn những phần thưởng ngộ nghĩnh (tự túc mua vé).
15h00: ghé chợ đầm mua đặc sản
16h00: quý khách dùng đặc sản nem nướng Ninh Hòa. Tiễn đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình.

 Giá tour bao gồm:
+ Xe máy lạnh phục vụ suốt tuyến. 
+Tàu tham quan đảo 
+ Khách sạn: tiêu chuẩn 02 người/1 phòng đôi. 
+ Ăn uống theo chương trình 
+ Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến. 
+ Phí tham quan theo chương trình, phí tham quan Vinpearland, ngâm tắm bùn khoáng. 
+ Phục vụ khăn lạnh và nước suối (1 ngày/1 chai). 

  Giá tour không bao gồm:
+ Thuế VAT, các trò chơi trên biển.
+ Điện thoại, giặt ủi trong khách sạn và các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình. 

 Ghi chú:
+ Qúy khách mang theo CMND bản chính để làm thủ tục nhận phòng. 
+ Trẻ em chưa có CMND mang theo bản sao Giấy khai sinh.

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------

